# beloved, sweetheart, darling...



## styrofoam13

Hello everyone! 
I am looking for commonly used terms of endearment in Romanian. I have not had much luck so far in my search on the internet, so I would appreciate your help very much! 
Thank you!


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the WR forums (and especially to the Romanian one )

I would appreciate some information. Endearment... please expand. Is this...

from a mother to her child.
boyfriend to girlfriend
best friends in kindergarten
... (you get my point)

Also, maybe you could think of the word that you'd like an approximate translation of. That would make it so much easier for us to help (and will ensure you get what you want, not a list of useless terms that we worked hard to compile )


----------



## styrofoam13

Thank you for your quick reply and welcome!

I am specifically looking for words of affection used between lovers, such as: beloved, sweetheart, darling... 

Also, are there any common terms used by Romanians? I am writing a charecter into a story and want to make sure he does not say anything that would not be commonplace for a Romanian man.  

Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Trisia

Lemme see...

Iubire (love), iubito (beloved), iubita mea (my beloved), scumpo/scumpete (dear, darling), scumpa mea (my darling), dragă (honey).

If you need to know exactly how to use them, we might require some context.

All the best


----------



## Elena Tanasie

styrofoam13 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am looking for commonly used terms of endearment in Romanian. I have not had much luck so far in my search on the internet, so I would appreciate your help very much!
> Thank you!


 
I learned one term of endearment in romanian. I dont know if the spelling is right, but it is:

poiulay. 

Pronounced like: 

Poi-u-lay 

hope that helps!


----------



## LucianU

Hi, Elena.

Actually, the word is "puiule." Romanian very rarely uses "y."


----------



## Spacecrime

Hello,

I am also looking for a Romanian term of endearment. I am looking for a word that is the Romanian equivalent of "Babe." Not in an insulting manner, but not mushy.

"Hello, babe," said with warmth, sincerely.

"Babe." Said when his woman friend does something unexpected.

Tom


----------



## farscape

The use of generic appellatives such as "babe" is not common in Romanian. I'd say it it depends on the context and the type of relationship and varies from individual to individual. The intonation matters a lot 

If you are on a first name basis (_per tu_ in Romanian) with her, you could use *dragă* followed by her name (dragă Maria), but a sure bet is to use just her name: this already implies a certain degree of familiarity w/o intimacy though. I suppose you know that there are three forms one can use when addressing another person: one very formal, another semiformal and a casual one. Calling someone by their first name means you are in the latter case.

I don't think this helps much, but for lack of better suggestions (all depending on the actual context and people) I'd say play it safe and stick with the first name.

Later,


----------



## LucianU

I agree with *farscape*. If you want to imply warmth, the best solution is to simply use her name. 
The best option for you would be to give us some phrases with these words. That way we could give you the appropriate words for the context, and then you could extrapolate.


----------



## Flutterflyfairy

Can you give me some terms of endearment that a father would use for his daughter and his son? Almost like pet names or nicknames. Thank you!


----------



## farscape

A few generic suggestions; there are more, but the context is key.

(my) dear:
- dragule, dragul meu (m)
- dragă, draga mea (f)

daddy's darling:
- dragul tatei (m)
- draga tatei (f)


(little) chick:
- pui (mic) (f/m)

colt (m): mânzule
doll (f): păpuşă


 Later,


----------

